# Transmission fluid leaking all over ground



## jakebowski (Jan 17, 2009)

My wife just put her 03 Jetta into reverse and began backing up, hear a noise that she described to me as "running over a bottle", then she noticed a large pool of fluid under the car, no grinding or clanking. She parked the car right away (everthing seemed to move no problem), but there was a trail of tranny fluid. Is our transmission shot or is there a much simpiler explanation of why a good portion of the tranny fluid just jumped out of it's "lifetime" home? Thanks.


----------



## jakebowski (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Transmission fluid leaking all over ground (jakebowski)*

Is it common for a line to break going into the transmission?


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: Transmission fluid leaking all over ground (jakebowski)*

Doesn't sound normal to me. I don't think there are any external lines to break, so this is really weird. Have you looked under the car to see where the leak is coming from?


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Transmission fluid leaking all over ground (coolvdub)*

yep, that's the first step, find out where it's coming from.
Is it leaking from the pan or a plug in the pan?
Is it coming out the opening in the bottom of the bell housing/torque converter area?
Is it coming from where the ATF cooler lines attach?
....or somewhere else?


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Transmission fluid leaking all over ground (Variety=Spice)*

Just a tip- NO fluid is lifetime, even if they claim it is.


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

LET ME KNOW WHAT THE ISSUE WAS.... MY JUST DID THE SAME THING TODAY... I THINK IT MIGHT BE THE SEAL ON THE TRANNY MAIN SHAFT?????


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (DRKFIRE23)*

sounds like you've read the part in the Bentley repair manual where it says one of the common faults of the Audi A4 transmission is a leak between the motor and transmsission. Bentley goes on to say that the bronze bushing that's pressed into the pump housing (that the torque converter spins in) commonly wears enough to allow a fluid leak.
I think the bushing wears enough to allow the torque converter to move off center, pressing on the seal enough in one direction to allow the ATF to leak by.
The bushing and seal are available aftermarket, as is the pump housing if you choose to go that route. The torque converter generally needs to be replaced, too, because of wear on the surface that rides on the bushing.


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

HI AGAIN,
JUST DROP MY TRANNY YESTERDAY.... MY QUESTON IS HOW DO YOU REMOVE THE TORQUE CONVETER... MY JUST SPINS IN PLACE... I TRIED TO PULL IT OUT MY HAND, BUT NO LUCK.... ONE THING I NOTICED IS THAT IT WOBBLES... SO I THINK THAT TE BEARING IS SHOT LIKE YOU SAID.... DO YOU THINK THAT I SHOULD PRY IT OFF OR WHAT????..... ANY IDEAS.... DON'Y WANT TO MAKE THINGS WORST.....


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

It should just slide out easily but if the bushing is spun out or destroyed sometimes they are stuck in. Put the torque converter nuts on the studs and wedge a pry bar between the bellhousing and the underside of the nut. Then pry the converter out. Go side to side, and try to get the converter out evenly.


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

How much force should it take to install a new bushing as pictured above? I have a spare pump housing that's missing a bushing due to the TC being improperly seated when the trans was flanged to the motor. The old bushing ended up pressed onto the TC. The new bushing slides into place with moderate finger pressure....is that too loose? (I'm assuming it is...)


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Variety=Spice* »_How much force should it take to install a new bushing as pictured above? I have a spare pump housing that's missing a bushing due to the TC being improperly seated when the trans was flanged to the motor. The old bushing ended up pressed onto the TC. The new bushing slides into place with moderate finger pressure....is that too loose? (I'm assuming it is...) 

Yes it should be a press fit. If the new bushing just slides in then there is a good chance the bushing spun inside the pump and now its oversized. 

_Modified by CoolAirVw at 1:47 PM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by CoolAirVw at 1:47 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Thanks Richard, you're a great resource for us DIYers here!


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (DRKFIRE23)*

WELL I FINALY GOT AROUND IN REMOVING THE TC....LOOKS LIKE I NEED TO REPLACE THE TC, BUSHING, AND THE SEAL... HERE R SOME PICS...






_Modified by DRKFIRE23 at 7:50 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (DRKFIRE23)*

glad to see you got your photo posting issues worked out.

Is the bushing stuck on the torque converter or can you pull it off easily? Does it look like the aluminum pump housing where the bushing was seated is worn by the bushing spinning?


_Modified by Variety=Spice at 4:45 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

THE BUSHING IS STUCK ON THE TC SHAFT..... AND AS FAR AS I CAN SEEE THERE'S NO PROBLEM WITH THE PUMP SIDE HOUSING... I WENT TO THE DEALER TODAY AND THEY WHEER UNABLE TO SUPPLY ME WITH A REPLACEMENT BUSHING... IT DID NOT SHOW UP ON THERE COMPUTER..... BUT I DID GET THE NEW OIL SEAL AND FLAT WASHER.. ANY IDEAS WHER I CAN PURCHASE THE BUSHING....


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

WHERE DID YOU PURCHASE THE NEW BUSHING... MY AUDI DEALER DID NOT HAVE IT ON THIER COMPUTER.... PLEASE HELP....


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (DRKFIRE23)*

$26 at my local TranStar http://www.transtar1.com/locations.asp 
Make sure to look very carefully at the machined surface on the torque converter after you get the old bushing off. It's very likely damaged. And unless you don't mind pulling the tranny again, you should consider buying a rebuilt TC.
AND PLEASE STOP POSTING IN ALL CAPS!!!!!


----------



## DRKFIRE23 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

Thank you..... Sorry about the caps...


----------



## TheMichiganKid (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, I have a 2000 VW Jetta 1.8t and I've just replaced the engine. I put the old tranny on and when I fired it up, tranny fluid came pouring out along with the seal... I bought and replaced the seal, put it on and started up the car again, and it leaked tranny fluid from the same spot... So ive taken the tranny off for the 3rd time and got myself another seal just in case. I got online and found this forum, and i wish i woulda done this in the first place... Oh well... I need the bushing, the local VW dealer wont sell it cause its not a spare part... I went to the website that is posted here and cant find the bushing, can i get some help please???


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

You may need a pump. If you call the site listed above I'll bet they can get you what you need.


----------



## MrxSiiLeNt (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for being back this thread to life.. i have a 96 v6 a4 quattro and its driving me nuts.. bought is with a bad tranny.. took out the tranny 3 times and still leaks.. first time i just change the seal.. second time change the bushing, seal and torque converter... work for an hour or so and started to leak.. third time i just got tired and got a used tranny.. inspected the bushing and torque converter, everything looked good.. and started to leaks.... doesnt leak when the car is run.. leaks when turning the car off... any ideas??


----------



## MrxSiiLeNt (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for being back this thread to life.. i have a 96 v6 a4 quattro and its driving me nuts.. bought is with a bad tranny.. took out the tranny 3 times and still leaks.. first time i just change the seal.. second time change the bushing, seal and torque converter... work for an hour or so and started to leak.. third time i just got tired and got a used tranny.. inspected the bushing and torque converter, everything looked good.. and started to leaks.... doesnt leak when the car is run.. leaks when turning the car off... any ideas??


----------



## IndrojitSircar (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,


I am having the same problem with my Skoda Superb V6. Could you please give me the part number for that bushing. Does it come without the torque converter ?

Urgent assistance required.

Thank You

Regards

Indrojit Sircar


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

MrxSiiLeNt said:


> Sorry for being back this thread to life.. i have a 96 v6 a4 quattro and its driving me nuts.. bought is with a bad tranny.. took out the tranny 3 times and still leaks.. first time i just change the seal.. second time change the bushing, seal and torque converter... work for an hour or so and started to leak.. third time i just got tired and got a used tranny.. inspected the bushing and torque converter, everything looked good.. and started to leaks.... doesnt leak when the car is run.. leaks when turning the car off... any ideas??


Repeated leaks can be caused by poor installation, like cocking the trans into place, especially if you had a hard time bolting it to the engine or you "draw it down" against the engine with the bolts. Also a missing alignment dowell or broken flywheel or mismatched converter to crank pilot.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

IndrojitSircar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem with my Skoda Superb V6. Could you please give me the part number for that bushing. Does it come without the torque converter ?
> ...


Yes, you can get it without the torque converter. Does a Skoda Superb have a ZF5HP19 in it?

I am assuming your not in USA because your car is a Skoda. 

You understand this is not a VW part? Vw will sell you a pump if you want that bushing. The bushing pictured above was from transtar, a trans parts supplier here in USA. Its probably sourced from a aftermarket bushing manufacturer or maybe from ZF.

Either way the transtar part number is 129034B. There may be trans parts supplier in your country that can get you ZF parts or maybe even a aftermarket bushing.


----------

